# Hiniker Wiring Harness Help?



## Brian C Dean (Nov 13, 2009)

Im wiring the harness into 04 gmc 2500. The harness is new and has a extra wire coming out of the loom at each headlight adapter. One side is yellow and the other side wire is green. Are these just additional grounds - one for each side? They are bare ended with no connectors.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

yellow and green are to be spliced into the truck turn signal wires.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

if you need to email hiniker let me know. we have a mutual friendship.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

I do believe that Crash is right but you could call Hiniker and ask for Reggie. This guy knows his stuff.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Im pretty sure im right, even went and check the wiring schematics, brown wire goes to marker also for what its worth.


----------

